# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Invertebrates >  How to identify if a vampire crab is male or female ??

## DragonBoyy

Hi all, as mention above.. How do you all identify if a vampire crab is male or female ?thanks for reading !

----------


## cdckjn

Google and found this.
http://www.crustaforum.com/board/sho...-Geosesarma-sp.

" Typically for crabs, the males have a narrow abdomen and the females a wide one, which nearly covers the entire underside. "

----------


## DragonBoyy

Thanks for the info ! But do anyone have any picture to show for better understanding ? Thanks !

----------


## cephelix

Sexing Crabs

In general you have to look at the abdomen or underside of the crab.
If the shaded area is narrow like the one on the left, then it is a male.
If broad, it's female

----------


## demoon

I happened to have a male and female crab. Though they are rainbow crab and not vampire crab but the sexing should be the same. Have a look at the differences at the abdomen. The one with the big claw is the male and two small claw is the female. However you should look at the abdomen for sexing and not the claw.

----------


## DragonBoyy

So the first picture is the male and the second picture is the female right ?

----------


## DragonBoyy

Thanks for all of your help !  :Very Happy:

----------


## stormhawk

Demoon, I believe both your crabs are males. Second one even with smaller claws the appendage is somewhat narrow. To see the difference clearly you need to see them from the bottom. Easiest way is to place them in a clear container so you can see the sex. Females have a broader "flap" to hold their eggs, and males a narrow pointy "flap". In some males the flap can be broader but it is obvious when you see them for yourself.

----------


## DragonBoyy

Sorry for this noob question... May I know where is the "flap" of the crab  :Huh?:

----------


## demoon

Well, i placed the "female" in a transparent container and here is the picture. The flap is a lot wider than the other crab i have. i do admit that it can be a bisexual crab since it is not as broad as a female and as narrow as a male, joking.
Give me your opinion dear friends to whether its a male or a female
To DragonBoyy, the flap is the part where i circle in red in my previous picture post.

----------


## DragonBoyy

Ohh I see... Thanks for all of your help  :Very Happy:  !

----------


## DragonBoyy

Just got one vampire crab from a LFS .. Can you all help me ID if it is a male or female ? thanks ! 
Here is the link - http://i1258.photobucket.com/albums/...34635BCE56.jpg

----------


## demoon

Its probably a male

----------


## DragonBoyy

Ok , thanks !

----------

